

Show HN: Simple React webpack starter repo - iamflimflam1
https://github.com/cgreening/simple-webpack-react-starter

======
applebee
Nice iamflimflam1!

My company is putting together a little (free) coding bootcamp, it would be
great if you could demo it and answer questions about React (if you're into
that sort of thing).

